# Predator nutrition in bradford



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Went in town other day to find theyd opened a new store in bradford went in for a shaker, spoke to the lass behind counter must say was very impressed was very helpfull new her stuff. About time we got a good supp store round my end :thumbup1:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Been there ages!!is well stocked too


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

i must of not been passed in a while lol


----------



## P.B.T.A (Sep 24, 2010)

Where abouts is it?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Where is it? Town or else where?


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

its in city centre opposite foot locker well worth a look


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad you found the place  We're on 44 Kirkgate, Bradford BD1 1QT

I tend to be in on saturdays seeing clients and helping out in the shop, if anyone has nutrition/supplement questions to get help with do drop in and say hi.

We often run 'shop exclusive deals' (recent one was a 1lb free tub of syntrax matrix with every 5lb protein purchase), so make sure you sign up to the facebook page or drop in and ask


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Been there since before Christmas do a while easy to find too


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. We carry a large range of supplements at our retail store as well as regularly having retail store exclusive offers (such as stocking Cellucor only at the retail store for instance).


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

yeh i was a active bodz person till went in predator nutrition, lass behind counter new what she was talking about very helpfull will be back there soon defo


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

ciggy said:


> yeh i was a active bodz person till went in predator nutrition, lass behind counter new what she was talking about very helpfull will be back there soon defo


If you come on a Saturday then typically myself and/or Reggie will be There. Be good to have a chat!


----------



## calmon (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeahhh i love it there, always get free samples and stuff too


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Why Bradford?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

We would have chosen to open a store in Leeds but didn't out of respect to friends who own stores there.

Going forward we may well add a store in other local towns in West Yorkshire.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

ciggy said:


> yeh i was a active bodz person till went in predator nutrition, lass behind counter new what she was talking about very helpfull will be back there soon defo


 plus shes FIT


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

predatorN said:


> We would have chosen to open a store in Leeds but didn't out of respect to friends who own stores there.
> 
> Going forward we may well add a store in other local towns in West Yorkshire.


Well I think this good, I think I will pop in and have a look.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Malibu said:


> plus shes FIT


What are you saying I'm not?  that's the last bit of service with a smile you'll get! Haha.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

top guys and top shop. always get an honest answer about products there. i send down all my clients and others from the gym too.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

tiptoe said:


> top guys and top shop. always get an honest answer about products there. i send down all my clients and others from the gym too.


Thanks for that mate 

Which gym do you train at?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I PT at fitness first at horton park bradford. there are plenty of predator vest and shakers knocking about lol. reggie sorted it so the other pt's can get a vest when they bought some stuff so now the staff have them on when they train too lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to go to fitness 1st horton park, I quit last year


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

tiptoe said:


> I PT at fitness first at horton park bradford. there are plenty of predator vest and shakers knocking about lol. reggie sorted it so the other pt's can get a vest when they bought some stuff so now the staff have them on when they train too lol


Sounds like Reggie to me! They're nice training vests, and look much better than some of the other fitness-wear companies about in my opinion.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

miller25 said:


> I used to go to fitness 1st horton park, I quit last year[/QUOT
> 
> i don't blame you mate is a bit of **** hole lol. supposed to be getting some new kit and other bits and bobs but wether we do or not is another thing!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Might have to have a look in when im next out delivering in Yorkshire , is there somewhere to park my van outside and just nip in ?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> Might have to have a look in when im next out delivering in Yorkshire , is there somewhere to park my van outside and just nip in ?


No where directly outside, as we're situated on kirkgate which is on the main shopping plaza. There are plenty of side roads though that could accommodate a van for a few minutes


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

If the bollards are down then you can literally park outside (illegally mind you), otherwise off street parking next to Subway and Costa Coffee is 60 yards away.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

tiptoe said:


> New equipment again, I have seen that gym go through a lot of changes. I go to gym4all in the city centre now, tenner a month and just as good as fitness 1st aprt from no sauna.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Store looks really clean  im due a visit downb south so need to come take a look.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

yeh defo


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

The sun is shining in Bradford and Reggie and I are in the store today!! Come and say hi


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

good to see you down there today mate. those oh yeah bars are dangerous lol!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

tiptoe said:


> good to see you down there today mate. those oh yeah bars are dangerous lol!


Nice to meet you as well Joe  haha, yeah they definitely are, I think if I wasn't dieting I'd destroy a few of them in one sitting!


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I am supposed to be but i couldn't resist lol. i doubt there is hardly protein in them and plenty more saturated fats than it says but they are nice for a treat. when i used to run my mates gym with him i became massively addicted to them lol


----------



## bopshot (Feb 8, 2012)

Does this store sell SNS focus xt??


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

No we do not have any online either.


----------

